# Fenix TK11 Review : Pics, Comparisons, indoor/outdoor beamshots, impressions



## csshih (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Up for review is the Fenix TK11 R2 Sorry, I do not have the original packaging for this, it was a gift, and didn't have packaging, regardless, thanks!  (you know who you are)
.. I just thought it would be fun to review some of the lights I had sitting around. :thumbsup:
Here's a summary of the specs, taken from 4sevens


 Cree XR-E R2
 Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel
 Turbo Mode: Constant 240 Lumens 
 2.7 hours (one 18650 Li-ion battery), 1.5 hours (two CR123A batteries)
 General Mode: Constant 64 Lumens
 12 hours (one 18650 Li-ion battery)
 10 hours (two CR123A batteries)
 AR coated window
 Removeable Grip ring

More information can be found in the threads linked below.

*A Bit of Background:*
The tk11 was first officially announced on 6/13/08 in this thread.. A discussion thread about that light, though, started a bit earlier . You can find it here. 6 months later, (ok,.. they were 3 days early ) Fenix came out with the R2 version of the light. Link on the MP is here.

and, here we go.. pics, pics, and more pics... though number of pics would be slightly less than normal
















any dings on the light would be my fault 





easy to read +, and -, sign.. I demand you not stick batteries in backwards,!!!!




















tailcap, with its small lanyard hole





disassembled. I figure you can ID the individual components





super thick walls.. this thing is built like a tank

*Comparison:*




Compared to other lights of the same caliber, the Fenix TK11 is a very tough feeling light. It is also well balanced and easy to grip and use.

*Indoor Shots:*
(because of the sheer volume of lights in one shot, I have them in the large 800 px wide size)

















*White Wall shots:*
















not the cleanest beam ever, the Fenix TK11 with its SMO reflector is a bit of a thrower

*Outdoor Shots: *
Fenix TK11 *2xCR123A* (18650 compatible)





















compare these with other ones in this thread

Impressions: 
The Fenix TK11 is a very comfortable light to use.. Hefty and sturdy feeling, I would have no qualms tossing em up in the air like some of those silly youtube videos .. except instead of a simple maglite, this is a LED flashlight with complicated circuitry. 
that being said, it sounds like an ideal EDC for those with medium sized pockets.. even the anti roll ring can be removed for more comfortable EDC, though I did not feel any problems with it. Output is nice.. though the low mode could be allot dimmer. the difference is not that much, so I'd use the light on low most of the time with a nice extended burn.


----------



## Metatron (Aug 26, 2009)

awesome review mate, that tk 11 is no slouch:twothumbs


----------



## yuk (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice review as always csshih! :thumbsup:

How do you like it compared to MD2/M60?


----------



## Redstorm (Aug 26, 2009)

It would be nice to compare it with the Olight M20 R2 and Jetbeam RRT2 (R2). The Olight is a tad brighter than the Fenix at max but you are hard pressed to tell the difference unless you scrutinise the beam closely.


----------



## csshih (Aug 26, 2009)

Fenix tk11 compared to the md2/m60?
Hmm.. Beam wise, the fenix is more of a thrower wheras the md2 has it's interesting throw/flood beam. I guess the fenix would be better outdoors where th malkoff performs well at closer range applications.
Also, between the 2 bodies, I'll have to lean slightly toward the md2.. I have a slight preference to the lighter knurling... Makes for a great edc! Both of these lights, though, are very suitable as both are built very sturdy.. Nice and thick walls allow for the occasional drop.

As for the olight and jetbeam.. Sorry! Don't own em.


----------



## Dioni (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome review csshih!


----------



## tango44 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, the rubber tailcap switch cover of my TK11 broke and I order a new one, the thing is that when I remove the tailcap switch the hole thing came out and now I dont know the order of the parts.
Would you please help me.

I´m assuming that first of course goes the rubber cover, second the metal washer and third the plastic washer and then the hole switch right?

Thank you.


----------



## csshih (Sep 25, 2009)

I am currently at school but will get you pics of the tailcap-- the step you posted appear to be correct but I will verify in a few hours.


----------



## csshih (Sep 25, 2009)

tango44 said:


> Hi, the rubber tailcap switch cover of my TK11 broke and I order a new one, the thing is that when I remove the tailcap switch the hole thing came out and now I dont know the order of the parts.
> Would you please help me.
> 
> I´m assuming that first of course goes the rubber cover, second the metal washer and third the plastic washer and then the hole switch right?
> ...




I just took it apart -- It is:

rubber boot - plastic washer - metal washer - switch assembly - switch retaining ring.


----------



## tango44 (Sep 26, 2009)

csshih said:


> I just took it apart -- It is:
> 
> rubber boot - plastic washer - metal washer - switch assembly - switch retaining ring.



Thanks a lot I just checked my friends TK11 and is the same way that you described.

Thank you.


----------



## pongagt (Mar 10, 2010)

The Fenix TK11 R2 now has a orange peel finish on the reflector to minimize the ring emitted by the light. I do have the grip ring removed however.


----------



## daf3m (May 10, 2010)

TK11's design is by far the most pretty at least among the presented flashlights in this review!

At this moment R2 edition probalby is the best choise even though the R5 edition is rated at 285 lumens !


----------



## kj2 (May 27, 2010)

Nice review. Got an Fenix TK-11 R2 myself. Very happy with it 
Has a nice clear white light. Throws the beam far (over 100mtr)


----------



## idiot1jerk2face3 (Jul 20, 2012)

I got the Fenix TK11 R5 as my weapon light.


----------



## skyrider (Oct 2, 2012)

I just ordered the r5 and was just wondering if this light has any issues with overheat when running on turbo for long periods of time?


----------



## Taylor442 (Oct 6, 2012)

Great review, this made my short list, wondering if in turbo mode does it heat up like crazy? like would i break a sweat working in an attic? and is it really as durable as a tank like the sell sheets say?


----------

